# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هل من مساعدتي قي ملتقى اهل الحديث؟؟؟؟

## أم خالد العازمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
اخواتي الفاضلات هل من مساعدة ! سجلت قبل فترة في ملتقى أهل الحديث وتم التسجيل والى الآن لم يتح لي المشاركة قي الردود والمواضيع 
راسلت الموقع دون جدوى؟؟

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

وعليكُمُ السّلامُ وررحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته 

نسألُ اللهَ لكِ التّيسيرَ أُختَنا، وحيّاكِ اللهُ بينَ أخواتِكِ(ابتسام  )

----------


## أم خالد العازمي

أهلا الأمة الفقيرة قرأت عن موضوعك عدت إلى بيتي ... وأنا أيضاً عدت لمجالس العلم 
أسأل الله لنا التيسير

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> أهلا الأمة الفقيرة قرأت عن موضوعك عدت إلى بيتي ... وأنا أيضاً عدت لمجالس العلم 
> أسأل الله لنا التيسير


(ابتسامة مودّة)
آمين يا الله حيّاكِ اللهُ وأدامَ اللهُ علينا وعليكِ نعمتَهُ وفضلَهُ أُختَنا()
لا تدعِينا نفتقدُكِ وإن كنّا جميعًا نغيبُ ونعودُ...

----------

